# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رستگااااااااار رحمانی

## sajad564

سلااااااااااااااام
میدونم همتون رستگار رو میشناسین
منم میشناسم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی یه چیزی رو  در مورد رستگار نمیدونم و بدجوری ذهنمو درگیر کرده...رستگار اولین کنکورش سال82 دومی سال83(که جای برادرش کنکور داده بود و لو رفت)داده بود
هر دو سال رو ریاضی کنکور داده بود؟؟رتبش توی سال های 82 و 83 چند شده بود؟؟؟کلا یه بار توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده بود و اون هم سال88؟؟ینی قبلا هیچ اشنایی با زیست نداشته؟؟ جلل خالق...این دیگه کی بوده :Yahoo (4): 
منو یاد سجاد میندازه(*8MIT8)*

----------


## amirhosseinR

مصاحبش تو ماه عسل در آپارات هست....
ایشون رتبه 30 ریاضی میشن بعد از نظام وظیفه بهش میگن باید بری سربازی(دلیلشو نگفتن)میره سر بازی برمیگرده 5 ماه میخونه میشه یک تجربی و زبان و دوباره ازش کنکور میگیرن و همونایی رو هم که صد نزده صد میزنه.......

----------


## edisonha

واقعا؟تا حالا چیزی ازش نشنیده بودم.الان کجاس؟

----------


## sajad564

> مصاحبش تو ماه عسل در آپارات هست....
> ایشون رتبه 30 ریاضی میشن بعد از نظام وظیفه بهش میگن باید بری سربازی(دلیلشو نگفتن)میره سر بازی برمیگرده 5 ماه میخونه میشه یک تجربی و زبان و دوباره ازش کنکور میگیرن و همونایی رو هم که صد نزده صد میزنه.......


توی سال هشتادو پنج سی میشه ها...بعدش تا هشتادو هفت میره سربازی(کنکور اولش هشتادو دو بوده)

----------


## saj8jad

> سلااااااااااااااام
> میدونم همتون رستگار رو میشناسین
> منم میشناسم
> ولی یه چیزی رو  در مورد رستگار نمیدونم و بدجوری ذهنمو درگیر کرده...رستگار اولین کنکورش سال82 دومی سال83(که جای برادرش کنکور داده بود و لو رفت)داده بود
> هر دو سال رو ریاضی کنکور داده بود؟؟رتبش توی سال های 82 و 83 چند شده بود؟؟؟کلا یه بار توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده بود و اون هم سال88؟؟ینی قبلا هیچ اشنایی با زیست نداشته؟؟ جلل خالق...این دیگه کی بوده


سلام

به نظرم کاری به این چیزا نداشته باش ، اگر خوندی موفق میشی 

اون چیزی که جناب رحمانی رو رحمانی کرد و الان یه الگو شده ، پشتکار و هدفش بود نه معدل 10 12ـهش ، والسلام  :Yahoo (1): 

شما هم پشتکار و هدف داشته باشی ساله دیگه رتبه برتر کنکور میشی حالا اینکه قبلش اصلا زیست خونده باشی یا نخونده باشی یا n سال از زمان درس خوندنت گذشته باشه یا نگذشته باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## sajad564

> واقعا؟تا حالا چیزی ازش نشنیده بودم.الان کجاس؟


رتبه یک تجربی که به گفته خیلی ها فقط توی چهار ماه یک شده(البته سنجشم بهش شک کرده بوده و دوباره ازش ازمون گرفته که این دفعه نتایجش بهتر از قبل شده)

----------


## edisonha

عجب.واقعا عجیبه.ما خودمونو میکشیم بعد ترازمون 6000 به زور میشه.ایشون قطعا تو 4 ماه یک نشده.تلاش زیادی کرده برا این کار و نتیجشم گرفته و الانم پزشکه.

----------


## sajad564

> سلام
> 
> به نظرم کاری به این چیزا نداشته باش ، اگر خوندی موفق میشی 
> 
> اون چیزی که جناب رحمانی رو رحمانی کرد و الان یه الگو شده ، پشتکار و هدفش بود نه معدل 10 12ـهش ، والسلام 
> 
> شما هم پشتکار و هدف داشته باشی ساله دیگه رتبه برتر کنکور میشی حالا اینکه قبلش اصلا زیست خونده باشی یا نخونده باشی یا n سال از زمان درس خوندت گذشته باشه یا نگذشته باشه 
> 
> موفق باشی


کاری به این چیزا ندارم فقط یه خورده عجیب غریب بود داستانش...

----------


## saj8jad

> کاری به این چیزا ندارم فقط یه خورده عجیب غریب بود داستانش...


کلا همه چی عجیب غریبه دوست عزیز ، پس کاری به این چیزا نداشته باش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_کی گفته تو ۵ ماه یک شده عمومیاش که ۱۰۰ بوده اختصاصیا ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی ۱۰۰ بوده چون قبلش رتبه ۳۰ ریاضی شده در ضمن ایشون میگفت تو سربازی درس میخونده فقط ی زیست داشته_

----------


## sajad564

> _کی گفته تو ۵ ماه یک شده عمومیاش که ۱۰۰ بوده اختصاصیا ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی ۱۰۰ بوده چون قبلش رتبه ۳۰ ریاضی شده در ضمن ایشون میگفت تو سربازی درس میخونده فقط ی زیست داشته_


میدوووونم
منظورم اینه که فقط توی اون چهار ماه زیست خونده بوده؟؟؟؟؟؟
توی سال هشتادو پنج سی شدن ولی اولین کنکوشون سال هشتادو دو بود که دانشگاه اهواز قبول شدن فک کنم...رتبه سال هشتادو دو ایشون رو نمیدونید؟؟

----------


## Byt.

چیزی که کاملاً مشخصه اینه که این کار 4/5 ماه نبوده! متاسفانه یسریا با الگو قرار دادن ایشون 4/5 مونده به آزمون شروع میکنند با انتطار گرفتن نتیجه مشابه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sajad564

> چیزی که کاملاً مشخصه اینه که این کار 4/5 ماه نبوده! متاسفانه یسریا با الگو قرار دادن ایشون 4/5 مونده به آزمون شروع میکنند با انتطار گرفتن نتیجه مشابه


پس دلیل شک کردن سازمان سنجش چی بوده؟؟؟

----------


## Byt.

> میدوووونم
> منظورم اینه که فقط توی اون چهار ماه زیست خونده بوده؟؟؟؟؟؟
> توی سال هشتادو پنج سی شدن ولی اولین کنکوشون سال هشتادو دو بود که دانشگاه اهواز قبول شدن فک کنم...رتبه سال هشتادو دو ایشون رو نمیدونید؟؟


فک کن 100,000
که چی؟ انگیزه میگیری؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_فکر نکنم ۸۲ اولین کنکورش بوده همون ۸۵ اولین کنکورش بوده متولد ۶۸ کلا_

----------


## sajad564

> فک کن 100,000
> که چی؟ انگیزه میگیری؟


عزیزم اسپم نده 
اره انگیزه میگیرم حلا شما بگو که چی؟؟؟؟تو باشی انگیزه نمیگیری؟؟؟نمیخواد جواب بدی نظرتو برای خودت نگه دار

----------


## Byt.

> پس دلیل شک کردن سازمان سنجش چی بوده؟؟؟


در جریانش نیستم ولی گویا چون تو 2تا گروه آزمایشی رتبه خیلی خوبی آورده اینکارو کردن! یا شاید نسبت به کنکور اول خیلی تفاوت ایجاد شده...

----------


## sajad564

> _فکر نکنم ۸۲ اولین کنکورش بوده همون ۸۵ اولین کنکورش بوده متولد ۶۸ کلا_


من جایی خوندم که اولین کنکورش سال هشتادو دو بوده بعدش هشتادو سه جای برادرش کنکور میده ولی سازمان سنجش متوجه میشه و دو سال از تحصیل محروم میشه ینی تا سال هشتادو پنج بعدش سی کشوری میشه ولی میره سربازی هشتادو هفت برمیگرده از سربازی توی چهار ماه یک میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> پس دلیل شک کردن سازمان سنجش چی بوده؟؟؟


من شنیدم گفتن بخاطر معدل کمش که حدود 12 13 اینا بوده سازمان سنجش دوباره ازش کنکور گرفته  :Yahoo (1):  
حالا راست یا دروغ بودنش رو نمیدونم دیگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Full Professor

رستگار رحمانی سوالات زیست سال 88 آبکی بود این دلیل اول 
دوم ایشون بقیه درسا پایه خوبی داشته کار شاهکاری در سال کنکور نکرده رو زیست تمرکز کرده

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا متولد_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا متولد ۶۸ بوده چطوری ۸۲ کنکور داده؟؟ ۸۲  پونزده سالش بوده_

----------


## amirhosseinR

> رستگار رحمانی سوالات زیست سال 88 آبکی بود این دلیل اول 
> دوم ایشون بقیه درسا پایه خوبی داشته کار شاهکاری در سال کنکور نکرده رو زیست تمرکز کرده


دوست عزیز لطفا جوری حرف نزن که انگار کار خاصی نکرده.....اگه آبکی بوده برای همه بود و باتوجه به امکانات همون موقع بوده....بهرحال ارزش کار ایشون چیزی کم نمیشه

----------


## sajad564

> رستگار رحمانی سوالات زیست سال 88 آبکی بود این دلیل اول 
> دوم ایشون بقیه درسا پایه خوبی داشته کار شاهکاری در سال کنکور نکرده رو زیست تمرکز کرده


نمیشه اسمشو سال کنکور گذاشت...فقط چهار ماه بوده

----------


## sajad564

> من شنیدم گفتن بخاطر معدل کمش که حدود 12 13 اینا بوده سازمان سنجش دوباره ازش کنکور گرفته  
> حالا راست یا دروغ بودنش رو نمیدونم دیگه


از معدلش خبر ندارم ولی جدا از معدل ایشون رتبه سی کشوری توی کنکور ریاضی کسب کرده بوده(پس نمیشه گفت به معدلش شک کرده بودن)

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بابا تو سربازی درس میخونده روزی‌حدود ۸ ساعت میخونده_

----------


## sajad564

> _بابا تو سربازی درس میخونده روزی‌حدود ۸ ساعت میخونده_


خب اگه دو سال توی سربازی روزی هشت ساعت میخونده (قبلشم که سی کشوری شده بود) دقیقا سازمان سنجش به چی شک کرده بوده؟؟؟

----------


## Amir h

چرا پیچیدش میکنین آقای رحمانی به دلیل اینکه  معدلشون کم بوده و تونستن یک بشن سنجش شک کرده که نکنه تقلبی چیزی بوده باشه واسه همین ازشون دوباره کنکور گرفتن این قانونه البته اگه اقای رحمانی مثلا  رتبشون میشد 500 دیگه کنکور مجدد ازشون گرفته نمیشد

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بابا چ گیری دادی سنجش از کجا میدونسته روزی هشت ساعت درس میخونده تو سربازی_

----------


## sajad564

> _عاغا متولد ۶۸ بوده چطوری ۸۲ کنکور داده؟؟ ۸۲  پونزده سالش بوده_


سازمان سنجش به نفر اول کنکور شک کرد

----------


## sajad564

> _بابا چ گیری دادی سنجش از کجا میدونسته روزی هشت ساعت درس میخونده تو سربازی_


تو الان بری سربازی هیچ کس نمیفهمه روزی هشت ساعت درس میخونی؟؟؟ اون همه سربزو سرهنگو سردارو ...دورو برش بودن ینی هیچکس نفهمید این بشر داره درس میخونه؟؟درضمن مگه سازمان سنجش قراره در مورد درس خوندن همه تحقیق کنه...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_داداش آخرشبی حالت خوش نیستا اولا معدلش کم بوده دوما بچه روستا بوده سوما تو چهارماه قبول شده که قبلش سربازی بوده اصولا تو سربازی آدم حوصله خودشم نداره بنابراین تصور براینه که طرف هیچی درس نخونده پنجما همون زمان کلی انتقاد شد از سازمان سنجش که چرا دوباره کنکور گرفتی که پاسخ قانع کننده نداد_

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


پس دلیل شک کردن سازمان سنجش چی بوده؟؟؟


شک سازمان بخاطر شرکت ایشون در کنکور بجای برادر خودشون بود که منجر به اخراجشون از دانشگاه شد.*

----------


## hamed-corpo

نمیدونم چرا احساس میکنم این تاپیک برا اسپم دادن ساخته شده !!

الان بهمن نیست که بگیم شما میخواید تو 4 ماه 1 بشید و همچنین اونقدر در مورد ایشون بحث شده تو این انجمن که دیگه ...... در اومده

----------


## sajad564

> _داداش آخرشبی حالت خوش نیستا اولا معدلش کم بوده دوما بچه روستا بوده سوما تو چهارماه قبول شده که قبلش سربازی بوده اصولا تو سربازی آدم حوصله خودشم نداره بنابراین تصور براینه که طرف هیچی درس نخونده پنجما همون زمان کلی انتقاد شد از سازمان سنجش که چرا دوباره کنکور گرفتی که پاسخ قانع کننده نداد_


بعد معدل پاینش طرف سی کشوری شده بودهههههههههههههههههههههه  .این کجاش عجیبه که سی کشوری بعد چند سال یک بشه؟؟عجبا...اخه روستایی بودنو معدل پایین چه ربطی داره؟؟اگه قرار بود به خاطر اینا شک کنن اون موقعی شک میکردن که سی شد
الان شما توی خونه روزی پنج ساعت درس بخونی همه فکو فامیل میفهمن بعد سربازی...

----------


## sajad564

اقااااااااااااا ببخشید...من اشتباه کردم...نباید همچین تایپیکی میزدم...همه جا در مورد نتیجه سال 82 ایشون تحقیق کردم چیزی دست گیرم نشد گفتم شااااااااید دوستان در جریان باشن...دنباله انگیزه هم نبودم چون به قول دوستمون وقت زیاده فقط یه خورده کنکاو شدم.همین

----------


## sami7

اولا که کنکور دهه 80 اسون بوده و سوالاتش رو نمیشه با سوالات 94 95 مقایسه کرد !

دوما یارو نابغه بوده رتبه 30 شده قطعا عمومی هاش که با تجربه یکی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمیش هم عالی بوده

ی زیست بوده اینم تو سربازی خونده !

بعدشم یارو رتبه شده سال اولی که کنکور داده راه و چاه می دونسته

----------


## mobin9898

ایشون به جایه برادرش کنکور داد و سنجش فهمید واسه همین فرستادش سربازی و سربازیش که تموم شد اومد خوند واسه تجربیه و شد رستگار رحمانی  :Yahoo (4): 

اسپم : خودم میگم دی  :Yahoo (4):  واقعا فقط از این خوشم اومد که اصل و نسب خودشو گم نکرد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## KowsarDDC

> چیزی که کاملاً مشخصه اینه که این کار 4/5 ماه نبوده! متاسفانه یسریا با الگو قرار دادن ایشون 4/5 مونده به آزمون شروع میکنند با انتطار گرفتن نتیجه مشابه


دقیقا
مطمئنا ایشون از قبل هم پایه ریزی رو کرده و پنج ماه مونده به کنکور جدی تر خوند و شروع به آزمون دادن ( قلمچی) کرد

----------


## Mr.BamBam

خدا شانس بده الان اگه من جای این اقا بودم اونقدر رتبم نجومی میشد که ناسا هم تو کفش میموند

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

ایشون سال هشتادو دو کنکور نداده اطلاعاتت غلطه

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mahsa92

بعد از سي شدن توي كنكور ميرن جاي برادرشون كنكور ميدن شناسايي ميشن و محروم از تحصيل
و اخراجش ميكنن
بعد واس اين دوباره كنكور ميدن
و تك رقمي ميشن

تا جايي ك من ميدونم

----------


## Karegar

رستگار همشهری منه...

درمورد معدل و نخبه بودنشم هرکسی چیزی میگه...

من معلم داشتم ک گفته شاگردم بوده وازهمون اولم درس خون بوده....معلمم داشتم ک گفته ی دانش آمز عادی بامعدل متوسط بوده..

ولی  اینو مطمئنم ک از ی خونواده  فقیربوده...وپدرومادرشم بی سواد بودن...

واقعا اراده ش ستودنیه...

----------


## Karegar

> بعد از سي شدن توي كنكور ميرن جاي برادرشون كنكور ميدن شناسايي ميشن و محروم از تحصيل
> و اخراجش ميكنن
> بعد واس اين دوباره كنكور ميدن
> و تك رقمي ميشن
> 
> تا جايي ك من ميدونم


رتبه اولیه شو نمیدونم چند بوده...

بعدازمحرومیت میره سربازی وفک کنم درس خوندنم اردی ماه شروع کردن واس کنکور...حتی اونطور ک من شنیدم خونوادهش چندباریم خاستن از 

کنکوردادن پشیمونش کنن.

----------


## khaan

> سلااااااااااااااام
> میدونم همتون رستگار رو میشناسین
> منم میشناسم
> ولی یه چیزی رو  در مورد رستگار نمیدونم و بدجوری ذهنمو درگیر کرده...رستگار اولین کنکورش سال82 دومی سال83(که جای برادرش کنکور داده بود و لو رفت)داده بود
> هر دو سال رو ریاضی کنکور داده بود؟؟رتبش توی سال های 82 و 83 چند شده بود؟؟؟کلا یه بار توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده بود و اون هم سال88؟؟ینی قبلا هیچ اشنایی با زیست نداشته؟؟ جلل خالق...این دیگه کی بوده
> منو یاد سجاد میندازه(*8MIT8)*


اطلاعات غلط ندین. 
به یه مومن چرا همچین تهمت بزرگی میزنین؟ این غیبت مثل خوردن گوشت برادر مرده تون هست. واقعا چنین کاری براتون خوشایتده؟

کسی به جای کس دیگه کنکور بده بازداشت میده و میره زندان و بعدشم هرگز حق کنکور دادن نداره. 
سال 82 هم ایشون هنوز دیپلم نداشتن.

----------


## Karegar

راستی اینم بگم یکی از دوستام تقریبا دوسال پیش بم گفت ک تازه داره گواهی نامه میگیره...ولی من خودم یکی از دغدغه های زمان کنکورم این بود کی برم

گواهی نامه بگیرم...گرفتمم ولی ک چی؟

----------


## sajad564

> اطلاعات غلط ندین. 
> به یه مومن چرا همچین تهمت بزرگی میزنین؟ این غیبت مثل خوردن گوشت برادر مرده تون هست. واقعا چنین کاری براتون خوشایتده؟
> 
> کسی به جای کس دیگه کنکور بده بازداشت میده و میره زندان و بعدشم هرگز حق کنکور دادن نداره. 
> سال 82 هم ایشون هنوز دیپلم نداشتن.


برادر من اینو همه میدونن...ینی حداقل اونایی که یه سرچ کوچیک در مورد رستگار رحمانی کردن میدونن.اگه توجه کنین این دوستمون که گفت همشهری رستگار هستش به این موضوع اشاره کرد.

----------


## politician

> برادر من اینو همه میدونن...ینی حداقل اونایی که یه سرچ کوچیک در مورد رستگار رحمانی کردن میدونن.اگه توجه کنین این دوستمون که گفت همشهری رستگار هستش به این موضوع اشاره کرد.


ببین اون پایش خیلی قوی بوده توچن ماه هم فقط زیست خونده خب معلومه بالامیزنه بعدشم معدل هیچ ربطی به کنکورنداره وحتماازسال های پایه هم خیلی قوی کارکرده درکل اینایی که میگن به چن ماه ازصفرشروع کرده رتبه1شده اشتباهه حتی مصاحبه ی یکی ازپزشکی های انجمن که میخوندم گفته بودمن سال های پایه هیچی نخوندم بعدپستاش چک کردم دیدم که ازتابستون قبل سال سوم خیلی قوی کنکوری کارمیکرده درکل خیلی به بقیه کارنداشته باش

----------


## biology115

ایشون معدلشون پایین بوده و با همین معدل کنکور شرکت میکنن ، زمانی که تک رقمی میشن

سازمان سنجش با این معدل بهشون شک میکنه و دوباره ازشون کنکور میگیره ...

----------


## sajad564

> شما در حقیقت با حرف بقیه به این نتیجه رسیدی دیگه.
> امیدوارم فقط وقتی بقیه هم با حرف همشهری هات به این نتیجه رسیدن که مرتکب دزدی و جرم و ... شدی ناراحت نشی چون سرچ کردن  و با حرف بقیه به این نتیجه رسیدن.
> 
> همین سرچ رو در مورد یکی از بازیگران زن (هرکدوم) انجام بدین متوجه میشین که تقریبا با همه ورزشکاران و بازیگران مرد ازدواج کرده و همه خواننده های کم سن و سال هم فرزندش هست


باشه باشه شما راس میگی...حرف شما درسته

----------

